# New in FL, Hi!



## Beck (Jun 12, 2007)

I am a new horse owner. I had some as I was growing up, but this is my first as an adult  

My main interest is trail riding and we have some great state parks in my area I can't wait to get out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

welcome hope you like the forum


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Welcome! :]

I'm Mandi, 16. Born and raised around Arabs and Half Arabs. Currently own an Appy/Arab and a Half Arab. Don't compete, just trail ride.

What breed of horse do you have?

Have fun around the forums.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Beck (Jun 12, 2007)

Her name is Candy and she is a TB, she is really sweet and gentle.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------

